# Hi. I'm new....can't wait to chat xxx



## fifi76 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All,

I just registered on the site today and can't wait to get chatting 
My dh and I have been ttc for about 4 yrs now. I've had all the blood tests. Ovulate normally and my af is like clockwork. Dh is fine too. I had a HyCoSy last week and apparently my tubes are perfect too. I had two rounds of 100mg of clomid about a yr ago but nothing happened as I ovulate anyway.
I'm trying to stay positive but at the moment feeling  its so hard to understand why it isn't happening if everything is fine.
I've been placed on the nhs IVF waiting list now and should get treatment in about 2 yrs. I still pray for a miracle and keep my fingers crossed that it'll happen sooner while I wait. 
Please share yr experiences.... thank you for listening... xxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome

You will find this website a godsend.  I don't know how I have survived without it!
I was diagnosed with endometriosis in Jan last year and had excision surgery in september everything is fine and there should be no reason why I shouldn't get pregnant!  Been ttc for 4 years and I know how desperate and despondant you can get.  All I can say is come on here and someone will listen to you and give you a hug!!

We have been put on nhs list and told it will be about 2 years too.  Jst seems a long time away anyway positive thinking and all that we won't need ivf

take care

Icky xxx


----------



## fifi76 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your response icky   Hopefully you will get lucky now that you have had the surgery! Will keep my fingers crossed.
I can't believe it took me so long to find this website and register...I should have done it much sooner as friends can't really understand what I'm going through even though they are lovely and try their best to listen. There are also tonnes of questions I still have about everything and this seems a fab place to ask them. Although I wish no-one else was in this position, I do find it encouraging not to be alone. xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome To FF Fifi



> I should have done it much sooner as friends can't really understand what I'm going through even though they are lovely and try their best to listen.


I felt the same when I joined , Just wanted to welcome you to FF and send you some 
Wishing you luck in your quest to be a mummy  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Fifi  ,

Welcome!!

This is only a quick post  as going to bed in a mo, but just to let you know it my be worth checking your'e not deficient in zinc or selenium (you and your dh) it can make a lot of difference to your fertility, your probably taking all the important vits already (so sorry if that's the case) but if not have a think about it and you could get your hair analysed at either Foresight or Marion Glenville. (It's quite enlightening!!). Also filter water and try to eat organic where possible
(diffiicult at times).  And sorry to get personal but   should be before you ovulate not when, as all my friends with babies have told me they conceived when they thought it was too early in their cycle. A good book if your'e interested is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler, it explains so many things!

Sorry it it's too much info.

Take care and babydust to you both

  

Wendy K

Bubble cuddle on it's way.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Fifi76

Welcome to Fertility Friends!!!!!!

I hope that u find the site as helpful as i have!!

We have just been chatting in the live chat, i know

but just wanted to say welcome

Look forward to chatting again (if not before next friday!!)

Emilyxx


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

welcome to heaven! sooo glad i found this place finally.

the two years will fly by, i spent my time on the waiting list learning more about food, and improving our diet, being indulgent, learning to relax, remebering who i am, and who hubby is   etc
once we had our referral life got easier, i stopped pg testing every 4 weeks, we learned how many people were in a similar situation and chilled out a bit more... we were told 2-3 year waiting list, but it ended up being 18 months - hope you get as easy a journey as i did from now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fifi and welcome to FF

me and hubby have been ttc for nearly 3 yrs - i am all fine but hubbys SA was 100% abnormal - unfortunately we cannot get treatment on the NHS as it is not free in our area.

Good luck and hope it all works out for u

Kate


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Fifi

welcome to the site - its a god send!  We've been ttc for nearly 3 1/2 years - unexplained.  like you tests show i'm ovulating every month, DH sperm is fine, had 6 months on clomid - nothing doing!  Its nice to know nothing is obviously wrong, but at the same time very frustrating cos you keep thinking well what is the matter then!?  Try to keep positive - its hard, but yu won't make it happen by worrying about it.  At least you are on the waiting list now - its a step nearer your dream.  

This site is great if you're feeling low cos everyone understands how you feel!!  

  Take care

C


----------



## fifi76 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your lovely responses. I had such a low day yesterday, but just reading other peoples stories and chatting to people on the site has really helped. I've been so much happier today  I've felt so alone over the past four years and feel like I no longer need to...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

fifi u will never be alone on this site as everyone gives such great support and advice and all of us including myself have good and bad days - mainly bad days for me!!

Take care

Kate


----------

